# In Phoenix



## Nick47372 (May 15, 2017)

Is it actually as advertised? 18-25/hr or half truths like Uber?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Everywhere should be at least 18


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Nick47372 said:


> Is it actually as advertised? 18-25/hr or half truths like Uber?


It is true... the catch tho is that you will be competing against thousands of other drivers for whatever hours are available.


----------



## Nick47372 (May 15, 2017)

Basmati said:


> It is true... the catch tho is that you will be competing against thousands of other drivers for whatever hours are available.


So it's not free rein like Uber/Lyft? I'm not looking for a career out of it, just some cash injection till I find something else. I'd go back to the other 2 but there's no money in it anymore


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Nick47372 said:


> So it's not free rein like Uber/Lyft? I'm not looking for a career out of it, just some cash injection till I find something else. I'd go back to the other 2 but there's no money in it anymore


The hardest part about Flex is getting the hours. You can't just work whenever you want for $18 / hour. When a "block" of hours drop, there are going to be a bunch of other drivers trying to get that block faster than you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Though it really depends on the WH. Here in Vegas you should be able to work a block a day ($54) if you want to and know when the blocks drop, though you won't necessarily get the specific time you want because some blocks will go very fast while others will last plenty of time for anyone who wants one to take.


----------

